
The $8 key that can open New York City to terrorists - Udo_Schmitz
http://nypost.com/2015/09/20/the-8-key-that-can-open-new-york-city-to-terrorists/
======
clinton_sf
Maybe it is a coincidence being posted on HN 7 months after the article was
written, but the NY Post article is a great commentary on what is in the news
these days:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FBI%E2%80%93Apple_encryption_d...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FBI%E2%80%93Apple_encryption_dispute)

------
Cpoll
"The right hands" don't need a master key anyway, most locks are easy to beat,
and are only there to keep people honest. You don't even need to know how to
pick a lock, a powerdrill will do the job just as well.

On another note, if you lock all the elevators in a skyscraper, people can
take the stairs. Or you can wait 10 minutes for the maintenance guy to bring
them back up. What do people do when the fire alarm goes off in these
skyscrapers?

------
orionblastar
They use the same key and locks to make it easy to access in case of
emergencies. Firefighters and Police officers all have the same key. It opens
up all sorts of boxes from elevators to lock boxes. Selling the key over the
Internet to whomever can pay for it is asking for trouble.

If they use different keys it will cost money to change all of the locks and
issue everyone a new key.

